# Tax-deductible donations for 2011... consider this.....



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

*The American Red Cross President and CEO Marsha J. Evans' salary for the year was $651,957 plus expenses.* *

The United Way President Brian Gallagher receives a $375,000 base salary along with numerous expense benefits.

* *UNICEF** CEO Caryl M. Stern receives $1,200,000 per year (100k per month) plus all expenses including a ROLLS ROYCE. Less than 5 cents of your donated dollar goes to the cause.

*
*The Salvation Army's Commissioner Todd Bassett receives a salary of only $13,000 per year (plus housing) for managing this $2 billion dollar organization. 96 percent of donated dollars go to the cause.

* *The American Legion National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary. Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!

* *The Veterans of Foreign Wars National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary. Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!

* *The Disabled American Veterans National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary. Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!

* *The Military Order of Purple Hearts National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary. Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!

* *The Vietnam Veterans Association National Commander receives a $0.00 zero salary. Your donations go to help Veterans and their families and youth!









*


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

in any organization you can find out exactly who does what they do and why IF you just look at the money. 

perhaps someone is worth 600k a year , i dunno.... but i do know that those who a making $0 arent getting rich doing it!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, before donating to any cause at all, demand, receive, and carefully read that charity's P&L statement. (I know that charities don't really have "P&L statements," but if that's what you ask for, they'll know what you want.)
• Find out exactly what percentage of your donation will go toward fund-raising and staff salaries, and what percentage will go to the actual recipients of the charity.
• Further, find out what the "delivery system" is. For instance, money donated to earthquake relief for Haiti has done very little, since the Haitian government has no means of aid distribution, and private distributions are scattered and somewhat ineffective.

The Red Cross has been shown to be slipshod and ineffective in some of their more important endeavors, for instance in monitoring the quality of their blood supply. They also sometimes charge aid recipients for the services this so-called charity delivers.
The Salvation Army, however, as an appositive "for instance," delivers free and useful aid without ever questioning the recipient's religious affiliation.

Very carefully pick the charities to which you donate. Do your research.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Wayne LaPierre of the lauded NRA pulls down almost $1 Million.

AFS


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I wouldn't swear to it, but I don't think that the NRA is a charity, and I don't think donations to the NRA are tax-deductible. :smt1099


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

NRA is a 501 (c)(3) and is listed as an educational organization.
NRA -ILA is not tax exempt and can lobby.

AFS


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I wouldn't swear to it, but I don't think that the NRA is a charity, and I don't think donations to the NRA are tax-deductible. :smt1099


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

My error. 
The NRA Founbation is tax deductible.
The NRA itself is NOT a 501

AFS


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Not a big deal. Excuse my lack of tact. The entire point of my original post was to suggest that folks know all they can about who they plan on donating to. I s'pose I should have just said that instead of trying to draw a parallel. MY error.....


----------

